

Show HN: Hackers News tracking made easy - sylvainkalache
http://www.slideshare.net/sylvainkalache/hackers-news-tracking-made-easy

======
MrBra
"Like any service, we will eventually charge our users."

More like: "Like any PAID service, we will eventually charge our users."

